# comment utiliser ipod touch 16 sur windows2000 pro?



## nick35 (5 Septembre 2008)

bonjour,

j'ai Windows 2000 pro et l'ipod touch 32 mais rien que la connexion de l'ipod sur le pc pose pb. La  fleche verte en bas de l'ecran s'affiche mais au bout de qqes sec elle disparait et en message j'ai pilode ipode inconnu....


Quelqu'un a t'il la solution? merci


----------



## hotblood (5 Septembre 2008)

Aie, le problème est que windows 2000 pro est merdique avec itunes. Il y a une version d'itunes spécialement développée par Apple ici.
Je te conseille quelques solutions de secours:
1) essaies donc winamp et son extension (ou plugin)"ml_iPod" que tu trouveras ici  et qui gère iphone et ipod touch
2) si winamp te rébute tu as Poddox et SharePod


Voilà :rateau:


----------



## nick35 (5 Septembre 2008)

nick35 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai Windows 2000 pro et l'ipod touch 32 mais rien que la connexion de l'ipod sur le pc pose pb. La  fleche verte en bas de l'ecran s'affiche mais au bout de qqes sec elle disparait et en message j'ai pilode ipode inconnu....
> 
> ...


Merci mais le soucis semble surtout deja de trouver le bon pilote pour l'ipod 32go

car une fois l'ipod connecte et que je le demarre, la fleche verte s'allume, j'ai eut le temps de voir que le pilote du peripherique n'est pas reconnu et donc la fleche verte se reeteint.


et a priori l'itune doit pouvoir fonctionner aussi avec windows 2000 pro

j'ai deja telecharger itune 7.3.2

mais la non reconnaissance de l'ipod par le pc bloque


----------

